# Schaltfläche über ein Bild legen



## maho15 (21. Juli 2002)

Ist es möglich eine Schaltfläche über ein Bild zu legen ?

Beispiel:

 _______________________
|-----------------------|
|-----------Bild--------|
|-----------------------|
|-----------------------|
|-----------------------|
|-----------------------|
|-----------------------|
|-----------------------|
|-----------------------|
|-----------------------|
|-- _____---------------|
|--|_____|<--Schaltfäche|
|_______________________|


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (21. Juli 2002)

jup
wenn du zb. eine ebene mit einer absoluten position nimmmst
<div style="position:absolute;top:100;left:100">schaltfläche</div>
die werte anpassen kan sein dass du das für das bild auch noch machen musst


----------



## sam (21. Juli 2002)

was genau meinst du mit schaltfläche?
wenn du einen link meinst: selfhtml anschauen und nach "imagemap" suchen
wenn du einen button meinst: entweder so wie toolkit das gemacht hat, oder die grafik in ner tabelle als hintergrund einfügen und den button dann einfach in die tabelle setzen...


----------

